# CIGAR + DRINKS - day a day



## brunoslee

hi people!

im gonna try to post some pictures of my smokes and drinks.

enjoy!

:cowboyic9:










Drink: BEER TRAPPISTES ROCHEFORT 10
Cigar: Punch Double
:biggrin1:


----------



## nealw6971

Good call on the brew, brother. Cigar looks mighty tasty, too.


----------



## Vinnie

Very nice! Now, it's almost noon here in WA and I now want to drink and smoke, but there is that work thing getting in the way!
Vinnie


----------



## stock93pgt

very nice! was thinking about getting the same zippo inserts since i have two of them.


----------



## brunoslee

Drink: weihenstephaner weissbier + Green Label
Cigar: R & J WIde Churchill

* This Zippo Insert is very good deal... :usa2:


----------



## brunoslee

drink : some guinness
smoke: Wide Churchill again. :bitchslap:


----------



## brunoslee

drink: RAUCHBIER
cigar: Partagas P2

:ss


----------



## MS Vol

This thread makes my mouth water! If only I wasn't sitting at work right now


----------



## Herf N Turf

This thread is just cruel.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Excellent thread bro!:second:


----------



## E Dogg

I love me some guinness!!! :thumb:

that glass is cool too


----------



## brunoslee

*drink:* Brazillian Beer, COLORADO very good beer.

Cervejaria Colorado
*
smoke:* Sancho Panza Sanchos - Like Montecristo A
23 cm/9.2 INCHES - a fast smoke, around 2 and a half hours...

:mrgreen:

*and some LEGO to be fun!


----------



## quo155

Great pics...!!!


----------



## skfr518

Excellent looking photos and especially the drinks. The lego thing is just awesome, well done!


----------



## pdisme

brunoslee said:


> Drink: weihenstephaner weissbier + Green Label
> Cigar: R & J WIde Churchill
> 
> * This Zippo Insert is very good deal... :usa2:


I love that beer; one of my favorites, especially the dunkel.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brunoslee said:


> *drink:* Brazillian Beer, COLORADO very good beer.
> 
> Cervejaria Colorado
> *
> smoke:* Sancho Panza Sanchos - Like Montecristo A
> 23 cm/9.2 INCHES - a fast smoke, around 2 and a half hours...
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> *and some LEGO to be fun!


Great job bump for you sir!


----------



## brunoslee

*Serious smoke+drink*

Drink: Glenfiddich 18

Smoke: Montecristo No. 2

:bolt:


----------



## CiGaR_SlAyEr

Very nice pics,smokes and drinks.....the lego guys arent to shabby either :tu


----------



## brunoslee

drink: La trappe Quadruppel
smoke: Cohiba Robusto

:amen:


----------



## jbgd825

Lovin the Trappists! Good stuff!


----------



## Todd Peddle

Nice choices in drinks. I recently picked up some bottled Guinness and was very surprised on how different the taste was compared to the cans. But I like them both.


----------



## brunoslee

drink: Trappisttes Rochefort 10

smoke: Vega Robainas UNICOS

awesome! :target:


----------



## ten08

brunoslee said:


> *Serious smoke+drink*
> 
> Drink: Glenfiddich 18
> 
> Smoke: Montecristo No. 2
> 
> :bolt:


Nice pics! One of my favorite bottles


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hahahahaha! Fun stuff! 
Great combos and outstanding Photography!

Thank you Sir! :wave: and a :bump2:


I would like to see what you choose to pair with some "Chimay White label".
Also some Macallan 18 year.

:rockon:


----------



## brunoslee

*DRINKS:* Havana Club ANEJO RESERVA and Brazilian BEER STOUT BADEN BADEN 
to know more abou the BEER: Cerveja Baden Baden

*Smoke:* Vega Robainas Famosos

:cowboyic9:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## brunoslee

*drink* MURPHYS IRISH RED (same factory of GUINNESS)

*smoke* Wide Churchill...
_
* also had on this weekend Trinidad Robusto Extra, Montecristo Edmundo, H Uppman Magnum 50..._

:third:


----------



## saucy_jack

Incredible pics, bro!


----------



## joshbhs04

nice call on the rauchbier, I thought I was the only one who liked it.... Where did you get it?


----------



## brunoslee

Smoking at home....

SMOKE: H Uppman Magnum 50, a very good and strong smoke....

Drinking: well, it is not in the picture, but i was taking a Heineken :humble:


----------



## Nurse_Maduro

This thread just isn't even fair...

...but keep 'em coming, please!!


----------



## Vwluv10338

brunoslee said:


> Smoking at home....
> 
> SMOKE: H Uppman Magnum 50, a very good and strong smoke....
> 
> Drinking: well, it is not in the picture, but i was taking a Heineken :humble:


Nice backdrop:smoke2:


----------



## Nubbin

Padilla Habano with some aged port...


----------



## Nubbin

Nubbin said:


> Padilla Habano with some aged port...


Hmmm, no photo?


----------



## brunoslee

SMOKE: La Gloria Cubana - INMENSOS LCDH

Drink: just some Stellas....

:shock:


----------



## brunoslee

Nothing better than starting the week like a Boss!

*Monday*










drink: Conhaque Rémy Martin XO :drinking:
smoke: Trinidad Robusto Extra :smoke:

and on the background a Fireplace :amen:


----------



## gosh

brunoslee said:


> Drink: just some Stellas....


How dare you sir, say 'just' in front of the word 'Stellas'!!! I take my glove off and whap you with it, we shall duel at dawn!!

All kidding aside, absolutely great photos! Keep it up!


----------



## sincerity

look like a complete n00b next to the XO up there...big ups to you Sir...I'm currently sipping on miller lite and will move to jamesons for the second half of this padron 3k


----------



## GoDucks324

Ahhhh!!!! Great thread... Now i've got some serious cravings going on... :beerchug:


----------



## brunoslee

just looking for the best deal ...

Doubles: Lusitanias, Don Alejandro and PUNCH

Drinks: Jack Daniels Single Barrel, JW Green Label and Glenfiddich 18


----------



## brunoslee

Bolivar RC x Espresso Cofeee !

hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!

delicius!


----------



## brunoslee

LET´s PARTY !


----------



## sincerity

^now THAT'S whats up....nice man. This thread really should be in general cigar section to get more action imo.

anyway, padron 3k and a glass of two buck chuck cab


----------



## brunoslee

My New smokes!!!
*
PARTAGAS SERIE E 2 - DUKE SIZE.*


----------



## Slowpokebill

from last New Year's Eve


----------



## samuelsmithbeer

Love the combos, I'll have to try a Rauchbier with a cigar sometime. I could see that being a good combination.


----------



## brunoslee

JUST ARRIVED, im so happy now...


----------



## gibson_es

This threqd is torture. I must leave


----------



## kapathy

awesome thread..... def drooled, def tried to grab a few things from my screen....not fair.... must see more!!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

SMOKE> Partagas Serie E No. 2 - Size: DUKE * AWESOME SMOKE ! ! !

DRINK > Nothing to say about this.... spectacular !!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Nothing to say

Cohiba 1966 EL 2011 - Best Smoke of the year, for sure.


----------



## LLave

Extreme jealousy.


----------



## brunoslee

SMOKE: Camacho Corojo Toro
Drink: BEER Heineken *

For me one of the best NC ...


----------



## brunoslee

WElcome home....

This CIGAR RING to be uggly gotta improve a lot ...


----------



## brunoslee

Ramon Alones Extra EL 2011
+
Havana Club Anejo Reserva

good cigar... nice new release.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

My new ashtray...




Partagas Serie E No. 2 + Partagas ASHTRAY * Awesome!!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

So glad i am subscribed to this thread!


----------



## brunoslee

caffè espresso + 2011 - Edición Regional Suiza


----------



## brunoslee

New TOYS ARRIVED ! ! !

Partagas D5 not the EL...

:hungry:


----------



## brunoslee

Smoke: Cohiba Robusto + Drink: Rémy Martin XO + Fun: Marvel x Capcom Game :clap2:


----------



## sincerity

miller lite + unholy cocktail


----------



## Steven

Man, there are some amazing parings in this thread. I just want to go out and smoke now.


----------



## brunoslee

Some Heineken + El Rey Del Mundo Exclusivo Reino Unido (UK)
:mrgreen:


----------



## ko4000

Nice Pics! Those Heineken mini kegs are always so foamy.


----------



## lebz

ko4000 said:


> Nice Pics! Those Heineken mini kegs are always so foamy.


Bought one of those for a house party a few years back. Terrible amount of foam lol


----------



## lebz

brunoslee said:


> Smoke: Cohiba Robusto + Drink: Rémy Martin XO + Fun: Marvel x Capcom Game :clap2:


XO is a great choice! Well done


----------



## Engineer99

:biglaugh:


brunoslee said:


> Smoking at home....
> 
> SMOKE: H Uppman Magnum 50, a very good and strong smoke....
> 
> Drinking: well, it is not in the picture, but i was taking a Heineken :humble:


Are you sure your name is not Mr. Montalban...'Cause this looks like Fantasy Island.:biglaugh:


----------



## TylerP

Nice choices here guys . Got to say i love a nice scotch with my cigars!


----------



## brunoslee

Engineer99 said:


> :biglaugh:
> 
> Are you sure your name is not Mr. Montalban...'Cause this looks like Fantasy Island.:biglaugh:


hahahah, no im not...










*Cuaba Diademas and Sanchos Sanchos (like Montecristo A)*

ainkiller:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love this thread!


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas D4 - sometimes the simple is good.


----------



## brunoslee

THE Famous Grouse + Robaina Famosos :mrgreen:


----------



## Pianoman178

sincerity said:


> miller lite + unholy cocktail


Oh, Sir, how I envie thee.

Looks like an amazing place to smoke.


----------



## brunoslee

Double Punch - 2005

was excellent!:target:


----------



## brunoslee

RAMMON ALLONES SUPERIORES - LA CASA DEL HABANO

very nice cigar, gonna get another box !

:mischief:


----------



## Null

This thread was a lot of fun to browse through! Very well done pics. You obviously have good taste in cigars and drinks. Keep up the good work.


----------



## maxlexi

View attachment 63477


----------



## UtleyRules

Very nice combo there. Max, what brand/model cutter is that?


----------



## ko4000

UtleyRules said:


> Very nice combo there. Max, what brand/model cutter is that?


Looks like a Cuban Crafters cutter


----------



## sincerity

Pianoman178 said:


> Oh, Sir, how I envie thee.
> 
> Looks like an amazing place to smoke.


thank you sir!


----------



## doomXsaloon

A Maker's 46 Old Fashioned with my first MUWAT, brewing out in Old Salty's garage...


----------



## WyldKnyght

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love this thread!


Just for you Tony...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

WyldKnyght said:


> Just for you Tony...


Damn bro you are a class act!


----------



## brunoslee

Smoking a Cigar on the NEW YEAR !

Behike 56 on BARCERLONA CITY !
anda:


----------



## pvj

very nice


----------



## brunoslee

just got some cigars...










now a rest to smoke one....

=]


----------



## TGOD

you got some classy choices my man!


----------



## brunoslee

More new Toys!










*H. UPMANN Royal Robustos - LCDH 2011*
*Edmundo Size

+ LCDH Humidification and transport TUBE.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brunoslee said:


> just got some cigars...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now a rest to smoke one....
> 
> =]


What did you think of the Maestro? I went through a 10 count box and was personally not happy.


----------



## brunoslee

TonyBrooklyn said:


> What did you think of the Maestro? I went through a 10 count box and was personally not happy.


About MAESTRO, i think is the worse cigar of VEGAS ROBAINA, but the format is nice... and the place that i smoked... i dont know when you smoked but this is a 2007 cigar... a little old... i like young cigars...

:tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brunoslee said:


> About MAESTRO, i think is the worse cigar of VEGAS ROBAINA, but the format is nice... and the place that i smoked... i dont know when you smoked but this is a 2007 cigar... a little old... i like young cigars...
> 
> :tea:


I must agree with you sir! Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts great thread i enjoy it immensely!
R/G for you sir!


----------



## HateMonger

I thought I'd contribute a bit! My cell phone camera isn't great, but this was from a bit earlier.








Drink: Left Hand Milk Stout
Cigar: Macanudo Hampton Court Maduro


----------



## Ray126

A FILTHY Finlandia martini with a vintage 1997 Macanudo maduro


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> Smoking a Cigar on the NEW YEAR !
> 
> Behike 56 on BARCERLONA CITY !
> anda:


Maybe you should have been up front where it looks like a lot of other people are smoking as well!!!


----------



## brunoslee

SIMPSONS !


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> SIMPSONS !


Shouldn't you be having a can of Duff beer with that Monte?


----------



## sincerity

HateMonger said:


> I thought I'd contribute a bit! My cell phone camera isn't great, but this was from a bit earlier.
> View attachment 36889
> 
> 
> Drink: Left Hand Milk Stout
> Cigar: Macanudo Hampton Court Maduro


nice! where in nc?


----------



## HateMonger

Adam, I'm in Lee County. The not quite nice part of NC. I do like it out West. Very pretty!


----------



## brunoslee

I've been busy,
I went to CUBA las month...










i will try to post some cigars i got there....

thanks :smoke:


----------



## mikel1128

Those look nice. Good score.


----------



## doomXsaloon

Last night's pairing out in the Doom Saloon....Viaje S&B FOAB and a four-rum punch! Oh yeah.


----------



## brunoslee




----------



## brunoslee

back to the origins.










Partagas Salomónes
+
Leffe RadieuseStrong Cigar !
Nice BEER !

have a good week.
ipe:


----------



## Old E.

This is possibly the greatest thread ever. Wish I had seen it sooner. 8:46 am and I want a smoke and a drink!


----------



## brunoslee

LOCATION: MELIA COHIBA - LA CASA DEL HABANO - VIP ROOM - HAVANA - CUBA ! ! !
CIGAR: BEHIKE 52 and COHIBA SIGLO VI ! ! !
DRINKS: A LOT OF MOJITOS ! ! !










Just want to revive this moment 4 ever ! ! !

:smoke:


----------



## brunoslee

A friend of mine just got this beauty to me...










!!!


----------



## Engineer99

Wow, I forgot how great this thread was! A subscription will fix that.


----------



## HotAshCigarsFacebook

I have a few...
















Im sure I have better ones, i just have to dig around to find


----------



## brunoslee

Just smoking Partagas P1 - JAR










And drinking a HAVANA CLUB 7 Años Anejo.


----------



## voiceoverguy

Smoke: La Gloria Cubana Artesanos Retro

Drink: Conundrum wine (Love this stuff!)


----------



## FridayGt

My what a lovely little thread we have here...









Hemingway Best Seller with a Booker's True Barrel Bourbon. Right now. Yummy.


----------



## ko4000

DogFish Head 90 Min IPA & Diesel UC


----------



## FridayGt

ko4000 said:


> DogFish Head 90 Min IPA & Diesel UC


Nice Call! If you really want to set your world on fire, crack open a World Wide Stout with that Unholy Cocktail next time! One thing I love about being stationed 45 minutes from the brewery is I can get all of their other fun stuff that doesn't get distributed as far. That, and DFH is on tap all over the place here. So yummy.


----------



## ko4000

FridayGt said:


> Nice Call! If you really want to set your world on fire, crack open a World Wide Stout with that Unholy Cocktail next time! One thing I love about being stationed 45 minutes from the brewery is I can get all of their other fun stuff that doesn't get distributed as far. That, and DFH is on tap all over the place here. So yummy.


Your're a lucky guy! I am drooling over that combo. Only problem is Ive had a hard time tracking down a 4 pack of WWS. One local store had four 4packs left and just as I got there a group of 4 guys were walking out with the last of it. Grrrrr Maybe one day, soon.


----------



## FridayGt

ko4000 said:


> Your're a lucky guy! I am drooling over that combo. Only problem is Ive had a hard time tracking down a 4 pack of WWS. One local store had four 4packs left and just as I got there a group of 4 guys were walking out with the last of it. Grrrrr Maybe one day, soon.


I'll tell you what, by the looks of my new favorite bottle of bourbon, I'll be heading to the liquor store in the next couple weeks. The beer guy in this store likes when I bring him some cigars, so he looks out for me on some beers and he loves DFH. I'll see if I can find some goodies for you!


----------



## sincerity

standard thursday night just miller lite and undercrown


----------



## brunoslee

Welcome my little friends ! ! !


----------



## brunoslee

how it was my first WINE-Humidor









This one is a old photo of the New WINE-Humidor, today there are not more the wine bottles.

I will try to get a new picture.... more actual.


----------



## ko4000

FridayGt said:


> I'll tell you what, by the looks of my new favorite bottle of bourbon, I'll be heading to the liquor store in the next couple weeks. The beer guy in this store likes when I bring him some cigars, so he looks out for me on some beers and he loves DFH. I'll see if I can find some goodies for you!


Let me know bro Im sure we can work something out


----------



## voiceoverguy

A Landshark with an Alec Bradley American Classic Blend - Pleasantly surprised by this smoke!


----------



## FridayGt

ko4000 said:


> Let me know bro Im sure we can work something out


Sorry I'm just now replying. Yeah, I'll let you know soon.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

with my birthday being tomorrow I plan on smoking something nice.. I will post pics( if capable lol) tomorrow evening or when I arise on Saturday


----------



## Pianoman178

Here's a couple pictures from tailgating at our state bowling tournament last year:

(can you believe these are taken with my cell phone?!)




Here's one from the national bowling tournament in Baton Rouge, LA:



Oliva V Lancero w/ Rum&Coke at my favorite local cigar bar:


----------



## ryanbish

A "Dark and Stormy" and Macanudo Cru Royale


----------



## Engineer99

Pianoman178 said:


> Here's one from the national bowling tournament in Baton Rouge, LA:
> 
> Oliva V Lancero w/ Rum&Coke at my favorite local cigar bar:


So does that dude in the background have really long, incredibly limber legs, small feet, and fabulous shoes or is there a fine female attached to those strappy high heeled sandals?


----------



## Phil from Chicago

he is very limber lol


----------



## ryanbish

Macanudo Hyde Park and Jim Beam Red Stag/Coke


----------



## Phil from Chicago

Flossmoor Station's Station Master and a Ramon Allones Habana that was gifted to me by Shuckins


----------



## ko4000

Found some time for a beer and a stogie late last night after the baby went down for the night.

Padron Londres Maduro (great after over a year of age) paired with a Dales Pale Ale (damn good canned beer).

Also have the baby monitor to keep an eye on my Princess


----------



## cavscout98

Can't wait to get back to the states and have a drink and cigar. I need to stay away from this thread...


----------



## brunoslee

Drinking some wather... (same on me)


----------



## TheTomcat

I like this thread!


----------



## brunoslee

MONTECRISTO NO.2

=]


----------



## brunoslee

Hoyo de Monterrey 
Epicure Especial


----------



## brunoslee

700 ml Bottle IS NOT ENOUGH...










Cohiba EL 2011
Chivas 21.

:tape:


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas - Partagas - Partagas - Partagas - Partagas


----------



## Ray126




----------



## ko4000

Dogfish Head Black & Blue w/ 5 Vegas triple A


----------



## sleepyguy5757

Crowned Heads Four Kicks CG + Coke Zero


----------



## brunoslee

OMG im happy now ! !!


----------



## brunoslee

Gentlemen Jack = Paratagas Serie D Noº 1 ED EL 2004


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Amazing pics !


----------



## cavscout98

cavscout98 said:


> Can't wait to get back to the states and have a drink and cigar. I need to stay away from this thread...


^^I told myself I would stay away from this thread...I need to listen to myself and I've got to stay away from this thread...


----------



## showcattle

All these great pictures are making me really thirsty and ready for a cigar.


----------



## jakecartier3

Undercrown and Crown Royal. The names had nothing to do with why I paired them 

Attachment doesn't seem to want to work... http://i.imgur.com/zWeAR.jpg


----------



## tatubom1

man this thread is mouth watering.


----------



## 36Bones

This thread reminds me of how much of a slacker I am.


----------



## brunoslee

MONTECRISTO 
Edmundo Jar - 2010

just arrived, =]


----------



## brunoslee

Vegas Robaina Unicos...


----------



## onebadmofo

You guys have some incredible cigars.

Can someone tell me how the heck I can order Cubans safely and be sure they are 100% legit. PM me or something. 

I bring a few back from the Caymans and of course run out fast as I can only bring a few across the with me. Hopefully I don't offend anyone by asking but after seeing these photos, my mouth is salivating at some of those pics...

OBM


----------



## brunoslee

Rafael Gonzalez Coronas Extra - 1998
Popular Vitola: Corona Gorda
Factory Vitola: Coronas Gordas
Ring Gauge: 46
Cigar Length: 143 mm / 5.6 inches










I smoked with one friend 2 of my last cigars, aged since 1998.

nice smoke...


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Presidentes!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

one more for the family


----------



## brunoslee

Sunday night,

SOme RUM and Beer....

H Upmann NO.2

=]


----------



## brunoslee

nothing is better than a cabinet 50, cigar....


----------



## brunoslee

evolução humana = Human Evolution

EU = Me


----------



## brunoslee

just got a silver ring... i like it.


----------



## brunoslee

A Cuban Mojito

Montecristo Edmundo.


----------



## brunoslee

JUAN LOPEZ Selección No. 2
CABINET 50









H. UPMANN No. 2
2 x Box of 25


----------



## djcsewell

Rocky Patel 15th Anniversary... and cheap boxed wine haha!
Oh yea, about my long fingernails.... Im a classical guitarist. I felt I should explain. ha


----------



## Loki21

Thanks for all these ideas folks. Great thread and great pics. Now I have to get a better camera so I can post and contribute to the thread.


----------



## brunoslee

a friend of mine gave me some old cigar boxes...



























and i smoked a Partagas Presidentes.

very good smoke...

=]


----------



## brunoslee

just got my order of cuba









cigar band made in cuba with my name


----------



## brunoslee

received









very very fresh

H UPPMAN ROYAL ROBUSTO - LA CASA DEL HABANO - BOX OF 10


----------



## brunoslee

Direct From Dubai.



















Regional Edition United Arab Emirates
Cigars:	Handmade.
Bands:	Standard band C, with Regional Edition band for United Arab Emirates (Emiratos).
Packaging:	Numbered B25 (2,000 made).
Status:	A 2008 release. Exclusive distributor Phoenicia.


----------



## pipesdaddy

Thank u for posting this thread because you post this thread and we can see those amazing pictures.


----------



## Ky70

Pepin La Reloba Habano with my new favorite weisse beer

















I can't remember which cigar this was with a Stella


----------



## Maduromadman

Very nice pictures ... looks like fun times an great smokes


----------



## brunoslee

New Jars for the collection









5 Avenida Jars









HAHAHAHHAHAH









Montecristo Especiales Nº2









Punch Regional Edition United Arab Emirates
+
WHISKY SINGLE MALT JURA 16 ANOS 700ML (SEE MORE Jura Single Malt Whisky)

and also i smoked a Saint Luis Rey Regios,

EXcellent night!!!!


----------



## pipesdaddy

The presence of liquor and cigar at the same time always gives an unique charm. The fashion connoisseurs are just crazy for the addiction.


----------



## brunoslee

Drinking some Havana Club and smoking a JUAN LOPES Selección No. 2


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppmann Nº 2

and

MORTLACH 16 Years Single Malt.

very impressive whisky!
if you like BELVENIE and MACALLANS... will like this too :thumb:


----------



## brunoslee

Monday night...

Ramon Allones Superiores....


----------



## brunoslee

to end the day...

a HOYO EPICURE ESPECIAL










and drinking just some water again!


----------



## mccolm323

GREAT boxes, I love old boxes. They might be one of the best things to collect.


----------



## brunoslee

H Upmann Magnum 50 (cabinet 50) + Jack Daniels Silver Select - Single Barrel

good night! :smoke2:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

wonderful pics bruno


----------



## brunoslee

Phil from Chicago said:


> wonderful pics bruno


Thanks!!!

any picture with a Cuban cigar is wonderful!!!!

:smoke2:


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppmann Nº 2
+
Remy Martin XO


----------



## jmac603

Brunoslee, all I can say is DAMN!!!!


----------



## brunoslee




----------



## brunoslee




----------



## brunoslee

H Upmann Magnum 50 + Antawara - Carménere - Wine of Chile - Valle de Conchagua 2008


----------



## brunoslee

almost 2 years ago.... 
"remember is to live."










at NAT SHERMAN - New York
Smoking a good R&J Wide Churchuill
eep:


----------



## brunoslee

My day - a - day










i translate to english...

have fun... :mrgreen:


----------



## leatherman

This was my sunday evening combo


----------



## brunoslee

ramon allones Specially selected


----------



## E Dogg

I just smoked my first RASS yestersay.... I freakin loved it :dr


----------



## Frodo

leatherman said:


> This was my sunday evening combo
> View attachment 41139


That Zacapa seems to go with everything...


----------



## brunoslee

breakfast










Espresso + H Upmann Nº2


----------



## AStateJB

E Dogg said:


> I just smoked my first RASS yestersay.... I freakin loved it :dr


Tasty ain't they!? 

I love the pics in this thread. :tu


----------



## brunoslee

AStateJB said:


> Tasty ain't they!?
> 
> I love the pics in this thread. :tu


thanks for the views!!!!


----------



## leatherman

Frodo said:


> That Zacapa seems to go with everything...


Agreed!! There is never a shortage at my place.


----------



## leatherman

Sometimes I like cold drinks.


----------



## brunoslee

yesterday night,

i almost forgot to take a picture, i was already wasted.... 
hahahhahahaha









Magnum 50 + The Glenlivet


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:hungry::faint::bounce::high5::rockon:


----------



## Draepheus

I must admit I look forward to each day's new picture and tiny snippet.


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie E N º2


----------



## brunoslee

Cohiba Robusto + Trappistes Rochefort 8


----------



## AStateJB

brunoslee said:


> Cohiba Robusto + Trappistes Rochefort 8


Great combo!


----------



## brunoslee

thanks man!!!

was very nice!


----------



## leatherman

Friday night = La traviata and a Jack D, snow dont stop me hahaha
Not quite into Brunsolee's territory but Im still finding my tastes hahaha


----------



## leatherman

Saturday=Rocky Patel Edge Maduro and some Honey Jack, which is way too damn sweet!!!


----------



## leatherman

And Sunday=Limited edition Montecristo from 2009 that my friend was kind enough to bring me, and some Zacapa


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love this thread nice job gents!


----------



## brunoslee

Havana CLUB 7 Años + Cuban custom cigar rolled (Cañonazo size)


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Edmundo + Heineken BEER


----------



## Kari from Chicago

Vinnie said:


> Very nice! Now, it's almost noon here in WA and I now want to drink and smoke, but there is that work thing getting in the way!
> Vinnie


Vinnie....It's always 5 o'clock somewhere!!! :drinking: LOL


----------



## brunoslee

at the cigar store today and smoking a MACANUDO


----------



## brunoslee

The Black Grouse + H UPmann Nº2


----------



## cwhaefs

brunoslee, that's an awesome choice, one of my faves! Great call!


----------



## LuvMaduros

Hemingway Signature Maduro and Makers 46!


----------



## LuvMaduros

Makers Mark and a Casa Magna Oscuro.


----------



## LuvMaduros

Punch Rothschild Double Maduro, 2 year old and W.L Weller 12 year old.


----------



## AStateJB

I have to share this one...










Tatuaje Drac with a glass of Highland Park 12.


----------



## brunoslee

HC Especial + Montecristo Edmundo


----------



## brunoslee

cwhaefs said:


> brunoslee, that's an awesome choice, one of my faves! Great call!


thanks man!!!!!!!!


----------



## Engineer99




----------



## brunoslee

R&J WIDE CHURCHILL


----------



## djcsewell

Oliva V Melanio with Red Bull! lol


----------



## LuvMaduros

CAO Brazilia and Coffee..with a white russian for creamer.


----------



## mpls

Engineer99 said:


>


I totally agree! Going through this thread once a week or so is a blast!


----------



## Wallbright




----------



## AStateJB

Nice, Tyler! Which S&B is that?


----------



## brunoslee

Wallbright said:


>


nice glass cup!!! is that a good beer???


----------



## AStateJB

Here's mine for tonight.


----------



## brunoslee

AStateJB said:


> Here's mine for tonight.


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Green Label + H Upmann Magnum 50


----------



## AStateJB

That looks awesome! How is the green label? I've only had the red and black.


----------



## brunoslee

AStateJB said:


> That looks awesome! How is the green label? I've only had the red and black.


Is very diferent than the Black label and Red Label... the Green is SINGLE MALT... you need to taste...

gogogo!!!


----------



## AStateJB

brunoslee said:


> Is very diferent than the Black label and Red Label... the Green is SINGLE MALT... you need to taste...
> 
> gogogo!!!


I didn't know that. I thought all JW Scotches were blended I'll have to try it.


----------



## brunoslee

AStateJB said:


> I didn't know that. I thought all JW Scotches were blended I'll have to try it.


sorry,

Greem Label is blended, but is Pure malt....

i confuse...

but is still a very nice drink.


----------



## AStateJB

No problem. I still need to try it. 

No cigar right now, but I'm having a glass of Glenfiddich 15 and i had a Camacho triple maduro earlier.


----------



## LuvMaduros

Lexington Bourbon and a Liga #9


----------



## brunoslee

LuvMaduros said:


> View attachment 41445
> 
> 
> Lexington Bourbon and a Liga #9


never tasted the LIGA PRIVADA, is that really good???

ipe:

thanks!


----------



## AStateJB

Liga Privadas are AWESOME!!!


----------



## LuvMaduros

Very good cigars indeed,


----------



## brunoslee

Punch Exclusivo Emiratos + Reading some CA


----------



## brunoslee

AStateJB said:


> Liga Privadas are AWESOME!!!


Is impossible to find this cigar here... :shocked:

maybe some day i will try ... :smoke:


----------



## AStateJB

brunoslee said:


> Is impossible to find this cigar here... :shocked:
> 
> maybe some day i will try ... :smoke:


That's a shame! Maybe a US BOTL could shop them to you...

I'm piping instead of puffing tonight, but it's a great pairing!










A delicious Saison-Brett from Boulevard with some MacBaren Black Ambrosia.


----------



## cwhaefs

Looks like the Monte Texas Edition will win out tonight!


----------



## brunoslee

H Upmann Nº2


----------



## The_Chosen_One

Had to pick up a Rodenbach after the sour ales thread, the cigar is an Alec Bradley Tempus


----------



## jheiliger

Brunoslee... You should know that we are all living vicariously through you! Unbelievable drinks and smokes!


----------



## brunoslee

jheiliger said:


> Brunoslee... You should know that we are all living vicariously through you! Unbelievable drinks and smokes!


haha,

come on, that too much!!!

but, many thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo OPEN REGATA + Brazilian BEER Brahma


----------



## mpls

Damn, I hate seeing emails pop up with others enjoying a cigar and a drink while I still have a ways to go at work...


----------



## Longer ash

first time post in here might as well join in


----------



## StogieJim

Bruno, those pics are absolutely amazing man! Loving this thread!

What exactly do you do for a living? I need to know so I can go back to school


----------



## brunoslee

StogieJim said:


> Bruno, those pics are absolutely amazing man! Loving this thread!
> 
> What exactly do you do for a living? I need to know so I can go back to school


thanks man!!!

I am a journalist in Brazil.

==========================//



















Montecristo 520 EL 2012 - AWESOME SMOKE !!! it is thick as the R & J WIDE and Long like U Upmann Mag 50, and the flavor is a MONTECRISTO...

and a SWING to follow... :bounce:


----------



## StogieJim

Ahh right on, I was going to go to school for journalism, talked myself out of it and went for a degree in the Recording Arts... Shoulda went with journalism.

Great pics, keep them coming!! Love that Monte, one of my favorites


----------



## brunoslee

La Gloria Cubana Inmensos + Heineken


----------



## brunoslee

Diogenes Puentes - Mata Fina - Brazillian PURO - Belicoso Long Filler

Factory: Boituva - SP (BRAZIL)
Tabaco: Bahia (BRAZIL)


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Lusintanias + Vale Verde CACHAÇA (It is the most popular distilled alcoholic beverage in Brazil.)


----------



## Ozzy

Bruno you drink and smoke so much good stuff, looks like your having fun!


----------



## brunoslee

Ozzy said:


> Bruno you drink and smoke so much good stuff, looks like your having fun!


a Men needs to relax...

hahahah :mrgreen:


----------



## StogieJim

You sir, are my idol.


----------



## LuvMaduros

Longer ash said:


> first time post in here might as well join in


Nice


----------



## LuvMaduros

Woodford double oaked and a Kristoff Matador Ligero Maduro


----------



## brunoslee

Ramon Allones Specially Selected + Spanish Brandy Fernando de Castilla


----------



## brunoslee

just smoked a Montecristo Edmundo and now a Juan Lopes + some beer...


----------



## LuvMaduros

Makers Mark, an Oliva O double toro maduro and a cozy fire.


----------



## brunoslee

A cigar walk, o the park after lunch...
the cigar is a cuban Petit Robusto no cigar band


----------



## Merkonakis

Fun on my birthday...


----------



## Ozzy

Heres what I ended up having..


----------



## jorben1990

Very cool thread, scotch on the rocks for me!


----------



## jorben1990

Merkonakis said:


> Fun on my birthday...
> 
> glenlivet, single malt - all the way! On the rocks please.


----------



## jorben1990

LuvMaduros said:


> View attachment 41669
> 
> Makers Mark, an Oliva O double toro maduro and a cozy fire.


I'd love a makers mark infused cigar, with makers mark on the rocks. Or better yet, a makers mark old fashioned- I am a bartender, made one for my pops yesterday, beautiful drink.


----------



## jorben1990

Makers Mark, an Oliva O double toro maduro and a cozy fire.[/QUOTE]

Makers mark infused cigar, with makers mark on the rocks. or even a makers mark old fashioned. delightful.


----------



## jorben1990

Lexington Bourbon and a Liga #9[/QUOTE]

How is that lexington?


----------



## LuvMaduros

jorben1990 said:


> Lexington Bourbon and a Liga #9


How is that lexington?[/QUOTE]

The Lexington was pretty good. It was rated 95 and tasted a lot like Woodford Reserve to me, which isn't a bad thing. It was brought to a little get together by a guest and we were happy to sample it for him.... several times. The company that handles it isn't actually in Ky. and I haven't found which of the distilleries is producing it for them but unless you just want to try something new, for me I'll just buy Woodford for my other Bourbon.


----------



## brunoslee

good weekend

smoked:

Mag 50
Cohiba Siglo 4
Ramon Allones
Juan lopes
H Upmann 2
H Upman Robusto

:biggrin:


----------



## Ozzy

Great weekend more like :biggrin:
nice pictures!


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Edmundo


----------



## StogieJim

Where is that shop you're at? With the palm trees outside...


----------



## brunoslee

StogieJim said:


> Where is that shop you're at? With the palm trees outside...


ow, its a friend's Beach house...

:]


----------



## brunoslee

Garfield!!!


----------



## CigarShop

Today I'll be smoking a Perdomo 20th Annivesary and then sip some Scotch with a few of my fellow MWMs this evening.


----------



## jheiliger

Brunoslee... How do you feel about the H. Upmann Mag 50?

I'm contemplating a purchase.

Joe


----------



## colonel nick

Nice warm day today in the midwest so, for me, a Punch double corona maduro, and Sam Adams winter lager beer.


----------



## LuvMaduros

12 year old Weller and a MUWAT.


----------



## Merkonakis

Was smoking a Behike 52 and drinking some Glen Fiddich the other night and having a little fun standing the cigar upright on 2" of ash...


----------



## brunoslee

jheiliger said:


> Brunoslee... How do you feel about the H. Upmann Mag 50?
> 
> I'm contemplating a purchase.
> 
> Joe


Its one of the bests cubans cigar ever,

very taste, strong...
mg:
i recomend.!


----------



## jheiliger

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Tex

nice pics!


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Open Regata!


----------



## brunoslee

RauchBier + Robainas Unicos!


----------



## brunoslee

Juan Lopes + some of my cameras...


----------



## brunoslee

H. UPMANN Connaisseur No. 1


----------



## AStateJB

Great stuff Bruno!

I had a great combo tonight!










My first Monk's Cafe. It was delicious and so was the aged LFD!


----------



## jheiliger

AStateJB said:


> Great stuff Bruno!
> 
> I had a great combo tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Monk's Cafe. It was delicious and so was the aged LFD!


Mmmm... factory press LFD! Love'em! Good pairing, Josh!


----------



## Ozzy

Some more great pictures. im having a trinidad reyes with aberlour single malt


----------



## Merkonakis




----------



## brunoslee

HOYO DE MONTERREY Epicure Especial


----------



## Longer ash

working on a La Herencia Cubana dos capas and a Jameson on the rocks


----------



## brunoslee

Juan Lopez Selección No. 1


----------



## brunoslee

Dona Flor Robusto Seleção (Brazil - Mata Fina) + BEER DEVASSA (Pilsen)


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Nº4 and some of my small drink bottles.


----------



## LuvMaduros

Bernheim Wheat Whiskey and an Oliva V


----------



## LuvMaduros

brunoslee said:


> Montecristo Nº4 and some of my small drink bottles.


Love the Monte No. 2 and 4


----------



## Ky70

Fun thread. Here are a few combos I've had over the past month or so...


----------



## brunoslee

H Upmann Nº2


----------



## Madcaddyman

Revolition box press & Tyrconnell single malt Irish, BTW the Revolition is not very good!


----------



## Justjosh

Fuente Hemmingway and Knob Creek
Ashton (I can't remember what she was smoking but it was bland!! oops) and Crown


----------



## Eugut

Great thread, I love the lego pic the best I think!!


----------



## brunoslee

Eugut said:


> Great thread, I love the lego pic the best I think!!


Thanks man ! ! !!

keep visiting this thread !


----------



## brunoslee

MY "La Casa Del Habano" :smoke2:

smoking a Partagas Lusitanias


----------



## StogieJim

Man i love this thread!!!


----------



## Justjosh

Merry Christmas Eve


----------



## IBEW




----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie E Nº2 - *Merry Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Engineer99

Party 898 + Redhook Longhammer IPA = Happy!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## brunoslee

Juan Lopes and some BEERS ( SKOLL)


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas D4 + Chivas 12


----------



## brunoslee

Petit Edmundo on a cigar walk...


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppman 2


----------



## exprime8

that place looks awesome, are you on vacation?


----------



## brunoslee

exprime8 said:


> that place looks awesome, are you on vacation?


yes,
it is a hotel near the Brazillian Foz do Iguaçu


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas D4


----------



## Maduromadman

2nd avenue peir in my with my childerens street legal cart ..... about 5 patrons 1964 an alot of crown maples n cokes


----------



## brunoslee

Havana Club Ritual + La Gloria Cubana Inmensos LCDH


----------



## brunoslee

Diplomaticos Nº2


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie D Nº4


----------



## Madcaddyman

Someone came into the shop the other day with this light beer, I'm not a fan of any kind of LB but this stuff wasn't to bad.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Montecristo (Open Eagle) & some Macallan 15 make for a nice mix.


----------



## Simon.G

Secretos & Black Coffee, in the Car, in the Snow :cf
Perfect Winter combo!!!


----------



## Madcaddyman

Wifey no likey you smokey in the housey :laugh:


----------



## Simon.G

Nope


----------



## brunoslee

H. Upmann Magnum 50 + Green Label + Macallan


----------



## mcwilcr

Last night was RP Decade + lagavulin. Delicious pair if I do say so myself!


----------



## Madcaddyman

brunoslee said:


> H. Upmann Magnum 50 + Green Label + Macallan


That's one way to mix it up.


----------



## shawnrichardson

This is a really cool thread. And Bruno ..... you got some really good pics. Nice combinations.


----------



## cuban- crafted

Alot of interesting drink and cigar combinations in here that I'm going to have to try


----------



## brunoslee

shawnrichardson said:


> This is a really cool thread. And Bruno ..... you got some really good pics. Nice combinations.


thanks man!


----------



## brunoslee

i dont know what i was on my mind, when i got this... it is horrible!!!










Petit Edmundo on MONTECRISTO DAY ! kkk


----------



## Simon.G

Great mellow smoke - the Petit Edmundo!


----------



## USMCDevilDogg

El Baton Stick & Captain Morgan Private Stock...........


----------



## brunoslee

*COHIBA PIRAMIDE EL 2006*


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie E Nº 2 + BEER


----------



## shawnrichardson

Saturday afternoon - having a cold drink, cigar and playing with the HAM radio.
very peaceful and smooth company. "Oliva Connecticut Reserve"


----------



## Btubes18

Awesome thread...will post in the future.


----------



## Eddien8620

brunoslee said:


> *COHIBA PIRAMIDE EL 2006*


Nice collection


----------



## brunoslee

Havana Club 7 Años + Montecristo Edmundo.


----------



## brunoslee

Eddien8620 said:


> Nice collection


thanks man!!!!!!!


----------



## Simon.G

^^^ Nice: Monty & Havana. Never tried the Edmundo, only ever had the smaller petit version


----------



## lloyd

how do you like?


----------



## brunoslee

H UPMANN Nº2


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Lusitanias + The Balvenie


----------



## B-daddy

I dig that Balvenie. I'm out of it. Now, I've gotta go out and pick up a bottle.


----------



## ColdSmoker

Brunoslee....you're doing it right


----------



## brunoslee

PARTAGAS D1 EL 2004 + AND SOME OF MY CUBANS CIGARS JARS BOXES...


----------



## brunoslee

H. UPMANN Connaisseur No. 1


----------



## brunoslee

Just a COHIBA ROBUSTO


----------



## Bahama_Stōgē

Last nights choice! Oh crap, I'm out of scotch! Had some new world wine for diner with the wife then sat out on the patio, and enjoyed a La Aurora Preferidos Connecticut.


----------



## brunoslee

Diplomaticos Nº2


----------



## brunoslee

Cohiba Robusto + Glenfiddich 15


----------



## Dazz

Dona flor Robusto maduro + Schlossgold alcohol-free beer 




















Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## brunoslee

Dazz said:


> Dona flor Robusto maduro + Schlossgold alcohol-free beer
> View attachment 42902
> View attachment 42903
> View attachment 42904
> 
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


nice Brazilian Cigar!!!
Mata Fina Tabaco!










R&J WIde Churchill


----------



## Simon.G

An after lunch fix: Petit Edmundo & Cappuccino


----------



## brunoslee

Simon.G said:


> An after lunch fix: Petit Edmundo & Cappuccino


COFEEE and Cigars are AWESOME ! ! !










COHIBA Siglo VI is the CIGAR !


----------



## Simon.G

I tried a *tubed *Siglo VI and it did nothing for me... 
Must try to buy one *from a box* next time I visit a cigar shop...


----------



## brunoslee

Simon.G said:


> I tried a *tubed *Siglo VI and it did nothing for me...
> Must try to buy one *from a box* next time I visit a cigar shop...


I like Siglo VI because the size, the flavor... i have never took a Cohiba SIglo VI bad....

but i like also, Magnum 50, Edmundo, D4, Serie E, wide, P2, Monte 2, Diplomaticos2, .............


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

brunoslee said:


> Cohiba Robusto + Glenfiddich 15


Now that's nice class all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Now that's nice class all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks dude!!!


























Just a Cigar walk on the park near the work.... a cuban custom rolled cigar ... NOT BAD. :smoke2:


----------



## brunoslee

some babies arrived.


















enjoy!!


----------



## Dazz

brunoslee said:


> some babies arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy!!


mg: :first:


----------



## Dazz

A few pics of my recent smokes-



















Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Simon.G

What an order Brunoslee! ...sheesh!


----------



## brunoslee

Simon.G said:


> What an order Brunoslee! ...sheesh!


hahaha

thanks!!!

and the more funny thing is that im going to CUBA on 28 FEB 2013....

haha
i almost dont have more places to put cigars here!!!


----------



## Simon.G

Send 'em over to me! I'll look after them 
Nice one & best of luck


----------



## brunoslee

Simon.G said:


> Send 'em over to me! I'll look after them
> Nice one & best of luck


isnt it dangerous?

heheheheheeh










H Upmann Magnum 50
always a good smoke.!


----------



## brunoslee

H. UPMANN Half Coronas

Very very fast Smoke!


----------



## Stillinger

Oh the silly Embargo makes me jealous...


----------



## brunoslee

Bolivar RC


----------



## FireRunner

From a night ago.


----------



## Madcaddyman

Back to the basics on my day off!


----------



## LuvMaduros

Angel's Envy and a '64 Padron


----------



## brunoslee

*Juan Lopez Exclusivo Alemania *


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo No. 2


----------



## Madcaddyman

brunoslee said:


> *Juan Lopez Exclusivo Alemania *


A little bit of tunneling on that one, whats in the glass?


----------



## Madcaddyman

Last night.....


----------



## Es1topgun

This was last night


----------



## Madcaddyman

What's in the glass?


----------



## Jay_Rich

Tonights mix in the garage with the wife shooting some darts


----------



## Engineer99

Madcaddyman said:


> Last night.....


Wow, sweet band on the new Cohiba piramides extra! I bet those things cost an arm and a leg up there.


----------



## Madcaddyman

yup, not cheap that's for sure!


----------



## procoelho

The dark side :mrgreen:

I guess I can not put photos yet


----------



## TonyM

From a few days ago.


----------



## Madcaddyman




----------



## TonyM

Madcaddyman said:


>


How is that whiskey? I almost picked it up just because of the cool bottle.


----------



## brunoslee

BOLIVAR Coronas Gigantes


----------



## brunoslee

SOrry for some days out...

i was on the ISLAND !


----------



## Madcaddyman

TonyM said:


> How is that whiskey? I almost picked it up just because of the cool bottle.


It's very good but sweet, make sure you pair it with a strong robust smoke.


----------



## brunoslee

Smoking a Vegas Robaina Unicos - at malecon looking to my Hotel Melia Havana


----------



## brunoslee

My new Partagas jar, with my name on it.

awesome!!!! :smoke2:


----------



## Jay_Rich

What happened to people posting a Cigar AND Drink pics! We call all post cigar pictures  lets see those drinks too!


----------



## shawnrichardson

nice - How was the visit ?



brunoslee said:


> SOrry for some days out...
> 
> i was on the ISLAND !


----------



## Jay_Rich

Tonight in the garage was a CAO criollo and some bud lights

First time with a Criollo, performed awesome, burn was awesome, smoke output perfect, easy smoke. Flavor wasnt really there for me though. Kicked up a bit after the first third.

Sorry for the sideways pic, unsure why it uploaded that was.


----------



## brunoslee

shawnrichardson said:


> nice - How was the visit ?


Not my first time in CUBA, but it is always AWESOME !!!!

must see!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Lets start the night!!! ipe:


----------



## MajorBlixem

My first atempt to make a humidor. Tried to go for the "antique" look


----------



## brunoslee

Jay_Rich said:


> What happened to people posting a Cigar AND Drink pics! We call all post cigar pictures  lets see those drinks too!


You are right, but im drinking less licor these days, i was drinking to much... for now just some wather, coke zero and cofee...

please understand that! 
thanks! :smoke::drinking::clap2:


----------



## brunoslee

MajorBlixem said:


> My first atempt to make a humidor. Tried to go for the "antique" look


cant see.... :sad:


----------



## Dazz

Amazing pics as always brunoslee:tu. Major Blixem, Nice humidor, liking the rustic look.

If I can find my camera ill start posting some pics of my cigar/ drink combos.
Have a good one-
Dazz


----------



## drexel

Awesome! Very cool


----------



## Jay_Rich

Tonights mixup... Some Southern Comfort and a CAO Italia


----------



## brunoslee

At Melia Habana Lounge, 
Trinidad Robusto Extra + Espresso.


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> You are right, but im drinking less licor these days, i was drinking to much... for now just some wather, coke zero and cofee...
> 
> please understand that!
> thanks! :smoke::drinking::clap2:


Maybe we should amend the title of this thread to include pictures of our livers!


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie P Nº2 + Havana Club 3 Años Mojito

no more. :bowdown:


----------



## procoelho

brunoslee just perfect.....


----------



## brunoslee

La Casa Del Habano - Vip ROOM - Hotel Melia Cohiba - HOYO DE MONTERREY Double Coronas Cabinet of 50' + Drinking a Awesome Mojito !










At Partagas Factory Vip Lounge + Smoking a Partagas Serie D Nº4 + Bucaneiro Fuerte Beer










La Casa Del Habano - Hotel Melia Habana + H. UPMANN Royal Robustos


















La Casa del Habano 5av / calle 16 + VEGAS ROBAINA Clásicos + Carlos Robaina him self. + Big Mojito Jar ! ! !


----------



## Dazz

Amazing pics brunoslee, Thanks for sharing!

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## brunoslee

Dazz said:


> Amazing pics brunoslee, Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


thanks man!!!!

forgot this...










Hotel Nacional - Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure Especial + Mojito + Bucaneiro Fuerte


----------



## brunoslee

898 partagas + espresso


----------



## UTKhodgy

Room 101 OSOK Filero beside the Bristol campfire with a La Fin du Monde


----------



## brunoslee

MONTECRISTO No. 2 + Glen Elgin 12 Y Single Malt.


----------



## Monte Cristo

I can't post pictures yet, but I have been enjoying a montecristo petit robusto while sipping some crown royal maple a couple evenings lately.....anyone else tried the Maple flavored rye yet? do you enjoy it?


----------



## TonyM

Smoked this last weekend with a little Basil Hayden's old fashioned. It was a beautiful combo.


----------



## RayJax

Tonight is Guinness and a Corona Viva


----------



## Mr Puro

candela wrapper and tequila


----------



## brunoslee

CHE and a Custom rolled cuban cigar, salomones

nice smoke!!!


----------



## brunoslee

La Gloria Cubana Jar - Exclusivo CUBA


----------



## brunoslee

Saint Luis Rey Serie A and Bucaneiro


----------



## Madcaddyman

Yesterday at the shop. I have no idea what the cigar was (I found it on the floor under the seat of my wrecker-truck) but DAMN was it good, I could't believe it! I wish I knew what it was & where it came from?


----------



## brunoslee

CUABA Distinguidos









made some T-Shirts for me...


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> I hope that's not mold spots I'm seeing on some of those magnificent cigars...


----------



## brunoslee

Engineer99 said:


> brunoslee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's not mold spots I'm seeing on some of those magnificent cigars...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not mold... they are called as a CIGAR BLOOM...
> 
> to know more:
> 
> https://www.cheaphumidors.com/blog/cigarreviews/recognizing-cigar-bloom/
Click to expand...


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> Engineer99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not mold... they are called as a CIGAR BLOOM...
> 
> to know more:
> 
> https://www.cheaphumidors.com/blog/cigarreviews/recognizing-cigar-bloom/
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the ones on the right definitely look like they have plume, but the "spotty" looking areas are what my concern was. Maybe if I had a better look at them in person...ound:
Click to expand...


----------



## z0diac

Bloom/plume take years to develop. That looks like mold. I've been unlucky enough to have had it happen on more than one occasion


----------



## brunoslee

z0diac said:


> Bloom/plume take years to develop. That looks like mold. I've been unlucky enough to have had it happen on more than one occasion


i cleaned the cigar, with a soft cotton and now it is ok, it really was BLOOM. Thanks for the concern....

the cigar flavor was awesome!!!!

:dude:


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie D Nº4 + Santiago de Cuba RON


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Lusitanias 2003

amazing!


----------



## brunoslee

just get a Magnum 50 ...










the cuabas after the cleaning.... are perfect now!!!


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppman No. 2 + The Glenlivet


----------



## Madcaddyman

Holy crap that's a lot of ice you have in there!


----------



## brunoslee

Madcaddyman said:


> Holy crap that's a lot of ice you have in there!


when is hot i like mine like that.


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas 898 + Espresso!


----------



## Madcaddyman

brunoslee said:


> when is hot i like mine like that.


Could you even taste the whiskey in there...LOL


----------



## Dazz

Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul with a big cup of coffee. Great cigar!

























Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## Madcaddyman

^^^ That's a good cigar! ^^^


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppman Royal Robusto !!!

very nice cigarr!!!!!


----------



## B-daddy

Serie O and an Evolution Lot 3 IPA


----------



## brunoslee

waiting for my friends at home, smiking a JR Robusto, not the best cigar, but i have good memories with this cigar... after this i smoked a nice Bolivar and drunk some of this licors...









A custom Cuban cigar rolled (La Casa Del Habano - Hotel Conde de Villa Nueva) and a Balvenie 14 Y - Golden Cask

Awesome!!!


----------



## z0diac

brunoslee said:


> Partagas Lusitanias 2003
> 
> amazing!


Whoooaaa!! Where'd you get that model in the background!? I definitely want one!!! (the cigar rollers) - please PM me!


----------



## UTKhodgy

Tat PCR and a Coors Light


----------



## paulb1970

My last pairing.....a La Flor Dominica double ligero and a cold Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA


----------



## brunoslee

[/URL]
ROMEO Y JULIETA Wide Churchills + Fernando de Castilla Reserva Brandy de Jerez


----------



## UTKhodgy

Padron 64 with George Dickel 12YR


----------



## Madcaddyman

UTKhodgy said:


> Padron 64 with George Dickel 12YR


That's a nice pairing right there! I like the pic too.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Undercrown Corona Viva and a Coors Light


----------



## brunoslee

H Uppman Nº2 + The Glenrothes select reserve scotch whisky


----------



## Dazz

brunoslee said:


> H Uppman Nº2 + The Glenrothes select reserve scotch whisky


Nice pics and cigar/drink combos as always Bruno. If your a fan of Speyside single malts, give benromach 10 year old a go.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## brunoslee

Dazz said:


> Nice pics and cigar/drink combos as always Bruno. If your a fan of Speyside single malts, give benromach 10 year old a go.
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


Yes, i enjoy very much the SPEYSIDE SINGLE MALTS.... makes a JONNIE WALKER BLACK taste like . . . .

hahahahhahha ! ! ! !!

I will look for this Benromach 10 year, and i tell you what i think....

thanks!!


----------



## procoelho

Nice day :smoke2:


----------



## Madcaddyman

brunoslee said:


> Yes, i enjoy very much the SPEYSIDE SINGLE MALTS.... makes a JONNIE WALKER BLACK taste like . . . .
> 
> hahahahhahha ! ! ! !!
> 
> I will look for this Benromach 10 year, and i tell you what i think....
> 
> thanks!!


But Johnnie black is not a single malt? Where's the comparison? :noidea:


----------



## JPinDC

Cuban style mojito and JLo S1 by the newly opened pool. Somehow this cigar gets an 89 in this month's CA but it's one of my faves.










cheers!


----------



## brunoslee

Madcaddyman said:


> But Johnnie black is not a single malt? Where's the comparison? :noidea:


comparing just as whyskey....


----------



## JPinDC

Capt. Black and Mexican Coke. Monte #4


----------



## Madcaddyman

JPinDC said:


> Capt. Black and *Mexican Coke*. Monte #4


Still made with real sugar?


----------



## JPinDC

As far as I can tell - my teeth can tell the difference. I can take or leave the taste.


----------



## brunoslee

MONTECRISTO EDMUNDO + with H2O (water)


----------



## bluesman.54

A Black Crown and a glas of Templeton Rye is a great way to top off any day! A perfect match.


----------



## UTKhodgy

Headley Grange Corona Gorda and a Modelo Especial


----------



## alemanreal

THANKS EVERYONE!!!
I came here to get some ideas on what to drink while smoking my Cigars... I got lots of ideas, what I found really interesting is mixing Coffee with a mild Cigar... I have to try that.
Thanks


----------



## Simon.G

procoelho said:


> Nice day :smoke2:
> View attachment 43730
> View attachment 43731


VERY nice day!
You can't beat a spot of ice cold Beirao!
Beleza


----------



## Madcaddyman

The other night:


----------



## Madcaddyman

And this was from the other morning:


----------



## paulb1970

that San Lotano Oval is a one tasty stick!......love those!


----------



## Madcaddyman

Yup...I was not ready for it that morning, it made my head spin! But I would like to get my hands on some more of those power house smokes!


----------



## procoelho

Simon.G said:


> VERY nice day!
> You can't beat a spot of ice cold Beirao!
> Beleza


Is good to know that more people like Beirao outside Portugal 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Simon.G

I'm half Portuguese, on my Mums side.
Beirao is beautifully sweet. You can't beat it - ice cold 
I love it! It's hard to get in England, so family always brings some over with them
All the best!
Simon


----------



## procoelho

Ok now I understand why you like Beirao eheheheh :biggrin:
Well if you need some just tell me...


----------



## Simon.G

Many thanks!!!

I have a bottle in my cupboard.
With my next smoke, I'll try to have a glass.
I'll take a photo and post here


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo A + Mojito










El Rey del Mundo CHOIX SUPREME + GUINNES


----------



## brunoslee

already cheering for BARCELONA this week ! ! ! with a Bolivar Royal Coronas


----------



## brunoslee

*Bolivar Coronas Gigantes + Havana Club 7 años *


----------



## bluesman.54

No pictures, but I am enjoying a Pinar Del Rio Liga Cubana No. 6 with a glass Jack Daniel's Single Barrel. Very Tasty!


----------



## JPinDC

Bud Light and DP2.


----------



## brunoslee

SAN CRISTOBAL DE LA HABANA La Punta
night with friends, a lot of wine, music and cigars!


----------



## Fraze

EP Carrillo and Ricard.


----------



## bluesman.54

Diesel Hair of the Dog and a glass of Glenlivet. Fulled flavored smoke and smooth single malt scotch. Life is Good!


----------



## brunoslee

PARTAGAS Salomones + Coke Zero

and on the background H Uppman + Hoyo + Montecristo box


----------



## sjcruiser36

My Father Le Bijou 1922 and a glass of Courvoisier and Coke

View attachment 77098


----------



## Simon.G

I do love this thread  
God Bless who thought it up!


----------



## ColdSmoker

Flor de Las Antillas....what a beautiful cigar


----------



## chestrockwell80

*drink:* Brazillian Beer, COLORADO very good beer.
smoke:[/B] Sancho Panza Sanchos - Like Montecristo A
23 cm/9.2 INCHES - a fast smoke, around 2 and a half hours...

:mrgreen:

*and some LEGO to be fun![/QUOTE]
I heard an Interview with the owner/brewer of Colorado on the Brewing Network Podcast. Sounds like a really nice guy w/lots of knowledge to share


----------



## bluesman.54

I spent some time in Glouster and remember them as having some mighty fine beers on tap. Great town -- especially when you are with the locals.



chestrockwell80 said:


> *drink:* Brazillian Beer, COLORADO very good beer.
> smoke:[/B] Sancho Panza Sanchos - Like Montecristo A
> 23 cm/9.2 INCHES - a fast smoke, around 2 and a half hours...
> 
> :mrgreen:
> 
> *and some LEGO to be fun!


I heard an Interview with the owner/brewer of Colorado on the Brewing Network Podcast. Sounds like a really nice guy w/lots of knowledge to share[/QUOTE]


----------



## chestrockwell80

bluesman.54 said:


> I spent some time in Glouster and remember them as having some mighty fine beers on tap. Great town -- especially when you are with the locals.
> 
> I heard an Interview with the owner/brewer of Colorado on the Brewing Network Podcast. Sounds like a really nice guy w/lots of knowledge to share


[/QUOTE]

I know they have some good beers (Fisherman's Brewery) I have not made it there yet but it is in the plans for the near future
-Cheers


----------



## brunoslee

Diplomaticos Nº2 + The Macallan Select Oak


----------



## Engineer99

brunoslee said:


> Diplomaticos Nº2 + The Macallan Select Oak


Oh yes....one of the most underrated Cubans...Made in the same factory as the Monte #2 I believe...


----------



## brunoslee

BOLIVAR Belicosos Finos

have a nice weekend!


----------



## JPinDC

Wow


----------



## Simon.G

My Bank Holiday weekend, summed up with three photos,

Friday: Warlock Robusto & Barcadi/Ginger Beer



Saturday: Red Tempranillo & Cohiba Piramides Extra



Then today, Monday: Petit Edmundo & White Coffee


----------



## bluesman.54

What a great weekend! Great pics! Hope you are refreshed for the upcomng week!

Michael



Simon.G said:


> My Bank Holiday weekend, summed up with three photos,
> 
> Friday: Warlock Robusto & Barcadi/Ginger Beer
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Red Tempranillo & Cohiba Piramides Extra
> 
> 
> 
> Then today, Monday: Petit Edmundo & White Coffee


----------



## ejewell

brunoslee said:


> Diplomaticos Nº2 + The Macallan Select Oak


That select oak is one of my favorite from macallan. Too bad it's duty free only...


----------



## bluesman.54

Tatuaje Reserva and a galss of Glenlivet. Wish I could post pics!


----------



## Dazz

Bolivar PC with coffee.


















Cheers
Dazz


----------



## brunoslee

*HOYO DE MONTERREY Short Hoyo Piramides, i love this poster....*


----------



## edwardsdigital

I meant to post this last night but

Goslings Black Seal & Alec Bradley Harvest Selection 1997


----------



## brunoslee

RAMON ALLONES Specially Selected + Talisker 1999 / Distillers Edition


----------



## bluesman.54

While I know you enjoyed the cigar -- that Talisker single malt 1999 / Distillers Edition must be great! Thanks for the picture. I'm jealous!



brunoslee said:


> RAMON ALLONES Specially Selected + Talisker 1999 / Distillers Edition


----------



## brunoslee

bluesman.54 said:


> While I know you enjoyed the cigar -- that Talisker single malt 1999 / Distillers Edition must be great! Thanks for the picture. I'm jealous!


Thanks dude!









just arrived!








very nice smoke... :lock1:


----------



## bluesman.54

Dude! Someday I hope to grow up to be just like you. Very, very impressive. And once again, thanks for sharing the pics.

Michael



brunoslee said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice smoke... :lock1:


----------



## brunoslee

new cigars are very welcome here!!!

Partagas D Nº4 and P Nº2
Montecristo Nº2 + Edmundo
Rafael Gonzalez Perlas


----------



## brunoslee

[/URL]

Jack Daniels Nº7 + Partagas Serie P Nº2

* and i forgot to put the name on the list upstairs, the CUABA SALOMONES CIGAR.


----------



## Vargasm

Majorblixem posted a pic of an awesome wine-box humi on 3/9


----------



## brunoslee

Cuaba Salomones + Havana Club Anejo 7 Años


----------



## brunoslee

Bolivar Belicoso Fino + Fernando de Castilla


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Edmundo + Espresso!!!


----------



## bluesman.54

Your pictures are absolutely astounding! Thank you for sharing them.



brunoslee said:


> Montecristo Edmundo + Espresso!!!


----------



## brunoslee

A friend brought me a box of Flor de Las Antillas by My Father + Hennessey Cognac

and watching NBA - Indiana x Miami

good NC smoke....


----------



## brunoslee

Trinidad Robusto T _ Jack Daniels Nº7


----------



## bluesman.54

Your pictures are always brilliant. Thank you for sharing them!



brunoslee said:


> Trinidad Robusto T _ Jack Daniels Nº7


----------



## brunoslee

tasting Custom Cuban Cigars, that just arrived!!


----------



## Matthias

Small smoke, big drink: Cucaracha Perla and a Cuba Libre


----------



## brunoslee

watching to a Soccer game...
BRAZIL x ENGLAND + Montecristo Nº2, was drinking some coke...


----------



## Archun

YEAH. Talisker kicks ass!:cowboyic9:


brunoslee said:


> RAMON ALLONES Specially Selected + Talisker 1999 / Distillers Edition


----------



## brunoslee

Ramon vs Bolivar !


----------



## Archun

So, who won?


brunoslee said:


> Ramon vs Bolivar !


----------



## Simon.G

Trinidad Robusto T
and a quality Rosé


----------



## Simon.G

H.Upmann Half Corona
& Lemonade


----------



## Simon.G

Great thread this


----------



## brunoslee

Cohiba Robusto + Wine... this day was my marriage anniversary.... (07 jun)








[/URL]
trying the Diesel Unholy Cocktail (torpedo) + Coke Zero (today is monday!)
I'm liking... :smoke:


----------



## brunoslee

San Lotano OVAL Corona + Rauchbier


----------



## canadacigar

hoyo E no2 with shiraz


----------



## brunoslee

beer Hardcore Ipa + Montecristo Edmundo


----------



## brunoslee

CUABA Distinguidos and Balvenie 14 Year Old / Golden Cask Rum Finish


----------



## GunsCars&Guitars

My latest smoke and drink, AF Hemingway short story with a foothills People's Porter, a local brew from Winston-Salem, NC.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Phillip


----------



## brunoslee

just passed a weekend on ARGENTINA









Smoking H. UPMANN Half Coronas on PUERTO MADEIRO (ARG)









And got a nice souvenir on SAN TELMO (FLEA MARKET) a QUILMES ashtray (QUILMES is a ARG Beer Brand), smoking a Partagas Serie D Nº4

:loco:


----------



## brunoslee

Partagas Serie P Nº2 + Colorado Beer *Indica Pale Ale*


----------



## Archun

Liga Privada Feral Flying Pig + Johnnie Walker Blue Label


----------



## wctaylor89

AF Short Story & Glenlivet


----------



## TTecheTTe

Did you waste half of that breakfast? :shock: Had nearly the same yesterday.



Dazz said:


> Bolivar PC with coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Dazz


BCJ with cafe' cubana.


----------



## canadacigar

Cohiba Siglo V tubos and Moosehead Lager (NB,canada)


----------



## brunoslee

[/URL]

NUB HABANOS - nice smoke... more then 40 min smoking.... i was just drinking whater....


----------



## bretted432

This is just too much!! I just drank my last Guinness and am out at the lake! *sigh* a domestic will have to do...


----------



## brunoslee

Custom Rolled Cuban cigar + the glenlivet 15 Y


----------



## engjoa

BrewDog Tokio and Camacho Triple Maduro.


----------



## Simon.G

Behike 52 with Lemonade & Ice


----------



## brunoslee

Magnum 50 + Eisenbahn Dunkel


----------



## CigarKidUSAF




----------



## brunoslee

CigarKidUSAF said:


>


seems to be a very nice beer!!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Oliva Serie V Robusto + Colorado Beer Indica Pale Ale.


----------



## brunoslee

RAFAEL GONZALEZ Perlas + Pale Ale Beer


----------



## Simon.G




----------



## procoelho

Simon. G nice BK 52 :yo:


----------



## Simon.G

procoelho said:


> Simon. G nice BK 52 :yo:


The Behike52 was AMAZING! Stocking up on a 10 box in the next couple of months :wink:


----------



## procoelho

I still have one BK52'm saving eheheh excellent but expensive cigar...


----------



## Simon.G

procoelho said:


> I still have one BK52'm saving eheheh excellent but expensive cigar...


Expensive --- but worth the money in my opinion.
An excellent smoke. A real quality smoke!


----------



## greige matter

Been watching this thread for months and have to break out the camera. Great pictures!!!


----------



## brunoslee

Montecristo Edmundo + Nespresso


----------



## Simon.G

Coke, a smile....
...and a Lusitanias


----------



## KenC

Nothing Like a coke and a cigar


----------



## brunoslee

Smoked a Cuban DAVIDOFF


----------



## LuvMaduros

Liga Privada #9 and Angel's Envy


----------



## mrwakeboarder

Behike 52 are incredible but $500 for a box of 10? Ouch!


----------



## brunoslee

Bolivar Belicoso Fino + Remy Martin XO


----------



## bretted432

Simon.G said:


> Coke, a smile....
> ...and a Lusitanias
> 
> 
> www.cubancigarsbest.com/partagas-cuban-cigars/partagas-lusitanias.html


The best of Partagas the Lusitanias Cigars, thanks for share this great picture and comment


----------



## Engineer99

Kraken spiced rum + Undercrown...


----------



## Engineer99

Simon.G said:


> Coke, a smile....
> ...and a Lusitanias


When are we gonna get a pic of a fine Havana alongside some Trooper Ale?


----------



## brunoslee

RAMON ALLONES Specially Selected + Brazilian Cachaça


----------



## procoelho

Nice pic brunoslee Brazilian cachaça is strong...:mod:


----------



## brunoslee

The Glenlivet 15 + Cohiba Robusto


----------



## brunoslee

Monte Pascal Robusto Cigar (MATAFINA BRAZILIAN CIGAR) + some coffee (COHIBA, MONTECRISTO, DAVIDOFF)


----------



## brunoslee

Colorado BEER + Partagas Serie D No. 4


----------



## Cigar5150

Some nice photos here. I have a few I'll be posting up as soon as I am able.


----------



## MikeRizzLe

Love an Oliva Serie O and a scotch or a beer.


----------



## Cigar5150

Genesis and Margarita.


----------



## Cigar5150

iphone snap


----------



## JJ3

So many great combos here.


----------



## Puroprince

JFR 7X70 Premium & Stone Levitation.


----------



## The invisible man

Killer pic man.
View attachment 45303


----------



## Cigar5150

Yesterday I promised Rob / JustinThyme that I would post this when I was feeling a bit more relaxed.


----------



## brunoslee

H. UPMANN Royal Robustos + Antawara Valley Collection Carménère 2008 (CHILE)


----------



## Simon.G

This, my friends, is a KILLER combo...
Absolute MAGIC...



Absolute heaven...



:bounce:


----------



## Cigar5150




----------



## Puroprince

Room 101 Namakubi + Shiner Beer "TEXAS"


----------



## Simon.G

Partagas Short and a black coffee (with a sugar) 



20-30min spice bomb. Great little stick. Lots of smoke too.


----------



## Puroprince

Old Fashion + Liga 9


----------



## Archun

LP FFP and a Icy-cold Dom Perignon


----------



## Finsup

I want to be friends with Bruno.


----------



## smknjoecool

Puroprince said:


> Room 101 Namakubi + Shiner Beer "TEXAS"


Is that a new label or a new beer from Shiner? I haven't had Shiner in years.


----------



## Puroprince

old school label for a short time.


----------



## procoelho

Nice combo.... :amen:


----------



## Cigar5150




----------



## Puroprince

Redds & Salty Dog


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Andygator Helles Doublebock with an EP Carillo New Wave Connecticut. The was an excellent pairing with the light and sweet flavors of the beer intermingling well with the mild connecticut wrapper. Unfortunately, my palate has really advanced past the mild sticks and I didn't really appreciate the cigar as much as I would have a year ago.


----------



## Whisky01

That looks tasty!! Looks like a good pair too.


----------



## HoserX

Treated myself to a B&T and Papas Fritas last night. Yum!!!


----------



## Madcaddyman




----------



## brunoslee

The 25 Best Cigars of 2013 | Top 25 | Cigar Aficionado








[/URL]
Montecristo Nº2 + some water . . .

CA 2013 number one... :focus:


----------



## TCBSmokes

brunoslee said:


> The 25 Best Cigars of 2013 | Top 25 | Cigar Aficionado
> 
> Montecristo Nº2 + some water . . .
> 
> CA 2013 number one... :focus:


Yep, there it is. Enjoy! TCB


----------



## rraming

The invisible man said:


> Killer pic man.
> View attachment 45303


I thought I was the only one that poured a glass of scotch like that - nice!


----------



## brunoslee

Merry christmas everybody!

















choosing cristmas cigar...

Cohiba Piramides Extra + The Glenlivet 15

=]


----------



## jamminison

Really cool thread. Love just browsing thru pics.


----------



## brunoslee

Bucanero Fuerte Cuban Beer + Montecristo Double Edmundo :cowboyic9:


----------



## Gerace716

Love looking at all the great pairings!!


----------



## Gerace716

papas fritas and johnnie walker black


----------



## PlatinumRespect

This thread is gorgeous. I'll be joining soon!


----------



## AceRockefeller

Montecristo and a fat tire. I've only had 1 maybe 2 monte's before but neither of them did much for me. Hopefully this one is more enjoyable.


----------



## brunoslee

Cuaba Salomones and some limonade...


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Herrera Esteli and Sam Adams Utopias.


----------



## brunoslee

El Rey Del Mundo Infantes Exclusivo Cuba + Spresso


----------



## peepskp

Padron no.35 and Lagavulin 16


----------



## AuTechCoM

Relaxing with a MUWAT 5x60 and a few fingers of buchanan's 12 yr after a fun day with the family in Hollywood.


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue




----------



## jjashikki

peepskp said:


> View attachment 48302
> 
> 
> Padron no.35 and Lagavulin 16


Nice choice! And glass! I love that one.


----------



## et214

cigar= san cristobal elegancia grandioso
drinks= only things in the fridge


----------



## LGHT

2001 Sancho Panza and MaCallans Select just off the coast of St. Thomas


----------



## TCBSmokes

LGHT said:


> 2001 Sancho Panza and MaCallans Select just off the coast of St. Thomas
> 
> View attachment 48511


Oh, yeah! :smile:


----------



## smitty8202

Madcaddyman said:


>


i know this is an older post but i was just searching to get some ideas for a good spirt. how did you like that buffalo trace bourbon


----------



## hott wheellzz

LGHT said:


> 2001 Sancho Panza and MaCallans Select just off the coast of St. Thomas
> 
> View attachment 48511


Looks like a perfect day


----------



## Bett

Thanks for that! Cigar + drinks the best thing in the world!


----------



## Puroprince




----------



## Charger Fan

Breakfast of Champions


----------



## P8ntbllr234




----------



## brunoslee

The Balvenie Golden Cask 14 Y + Custom Rolled Cuban Cigar


----------



## Drgyyc

A proof of concept shot that I thought would fit in here.. Cigar is a RP Edge.


----------



## demuths1770

P8ntbllr234 said:


> View attachment 48882


nice selection of beer and cigar!!


----------



## demuths1770

Oliva V series and a Full Sail Amber


----------



## mattw

Smoking, drinking beer while making beer.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

mattw said:


> View attachment 49871
> 
> Smoking, drinking beer while making beer.


I really can't think of anything better than that. Unless I am stuck cleaning out the mash tun.


----------



## CaneCorso

If I'm going to drink beer and smoke, I prefer a stout of porter. It's a little warm so I went with a nice Ipa today


----------



## mattw

Perdomo 10th Anniversary Champagne with a home-brewed nut brown
http://s46.photobucket.com/user/assoc03/media/avype4a6_zpsc6bc0492.jpg.html


----------



## mattw

Not sure what happened to my photo in the last post.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Padron 26 + Makers (nectar of the gods)


----------



## ELLASU

Buckeye Stogie said:


> Padron 26 + Makers (nectar of the gods)


That's my brand. I drink many bourbons but Maker's is my favorite.


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

ELLASU said:


> That's my brand. I drink many bourbons but Maker's is my favorite.


Hell ya, I always hate the bourbon/scotch snobs who bash Maker's. To me Maker's pairs well with a majority of the cigars I smoke!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Surprisingly a great pairing. A Padron 5000 with some Crown Royal Maple. This would make for a great winter time smoke.


----------



## ShaneG

Warlock because I read a review of it and jäger because it seemed fitting at the time. Actually a great pair.


----------



## ShaneG

A pair of famous pirates. Seems fitting, right? A thank you to @WNYTony for the drink and @huskers pass for the cigar.

google john Howard Graysmith and Sir Henry Morgan to learn more about these two pirates


----------



## ShaneG

Last nights pairing was great, but they all can't be winners. 








Tried too hard this evening- the caption was to be "work left me two ways- looking for payback and more than a little crabby." Unfortunately, while I love the cigar and the alcoholic ginger beer- the pairing was terrible. Think steak and ice cream. Had to pause and drink the beer then go back to the smoke. The star of this evening was absolutely the big payback, which is the best cigar I have ever smoked in regard to being ignored. It did not go out after a five minute stop to drink the beer or a few minutes of typing here and there- this cigar refuses to die. I love it for that reason alone!


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

A perfect pairing = Maker's Mark and a Padron Anniversary Series Exclusivo.


----------



## Puroprince




----------



## Puroprince




----------



## procoelho




----------



## procoelho

:happy:


----------



## Auburnguy

A friend of mine makes this Cigar, soon they will be for sale in the US. It is one of my favorites, and it goes well with a strong coffee.

Hmm... Picture isn't posting? Sorry, I don't know why the image isn't uploading.


----------



## Auburnguy




----------



## Buckeye Stogie

Very rare is it that I find a PERFECT pairing of cigar and drink, but today I may have stumbled upon one. A Padron 1926 40th Anniversary with some Maker's Mark White whisky. Both are somewhat hard to come by but they were Fing great together.


----------



## Auburnguy

Looks like a good pair.


----------



## TubaDawg

Auburnguy said:


> View attachment 50591


NICE!!! :thumb:


----------



## TubaDawg

Buckeye Stogie said:


> A perfect pairing = Maker's Mark and a Padron Anniversary Series Exclusivo.


I've enjoyed Maker's Mark with cigars. Have you had Maker's 46?


----------



## Buckeye Stogie

TubaDawg said:


> I've enjoyed Maker's Mark with cigars. Have you had Maker's 46?


Oh hell ya I love me some 46. If you like 46 then you will love the new Maker's Cask Strength! It's fantastic.


----------



## TubaDawg

Awesome Ken! Thanks for replying and the bourbon suggestion. Looks sweet... :smoke2:


----------



## Courage

So I'm looking for a thread on here to post pics of the cigars smoked with the drink I chose. This was my last match up.


----------



## Courage




----------



## Matyoka

Love me a nice Habano with Mount Gay rum and coke...


----------



## TSBBZM

*What happened, where did everyone go??*:frown2:


----------



## 59smokes

> What happened, where did everyone go??


Well, let's get it going again. I have a huge folder of cigar/drink pix (I post a fair bit on IG, mostly cigars & whisk(e)y). This is one of my favorite shots... I may blow it up and get one of those three or five-panel canvases made. Would be a cool above-the-couch piece!


----------



## quesquared

59smokes said:


> Well, let's get it going again. I have a huge folder of cigar/drink pix (I post a fair bit on IG, mostly cigars & whisk(e)y). This is one of my favorite shots... I may blow it up and get one of those three or five-panel canvases made. Would be a cool above-the-couch piece!


One of my fav islay distillery

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

